# Directors not paying Employers PRSI



## Liamos (2 Feb 2009)

I have a query re Directors in a company not having to pay Employers PRSI, and only paying Employees PRSI. Does this mean that the Directors have less entitlements as they are not paying Emplyers PRSI?


----------



## Eblanoid (2 Feb 2009)

Yes

"Class S PRSI does not provide cover for any other schemes/benefits like Jobseekers, Illness, Dental and Optical Benefits etc. "
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Topics/PRSI/Pages/selfemployed.aspx


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Feb 2009)

Is there some confusion in this question or am I the one that's confused.

Employers/Directors PRSI = Class S and has very limited benefits, pensions etc

Employees PRSI = Class A and has the full range of benefits


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Feb 2009)

Under Class A the employer and the employee BOTH contribute for the various benefits outlined. Proprietory directors pay Class S which has limited benefits. The company of a proprietory director does not add to the Class S contribution, it is the director only that pays there.


----------



## John Conlon (3 Feb 2009)

Proprietary directors pay Class S same as self-employed. This does not count towards Unemployment Benefit or Contrib OAP


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Feb 2009)

John Conlon said:


> Proprietary directors pay Class S same as self-employed. This does not count towards Unemployment Benefit or *Contrib OAP*


 
Class S DOES COUNT for Contributory State Pension see here


----------

